# For those posted, moving tips?



## swahili (17 May 2006)

Hi Guys - long-time reader, first time poster here! 

This is my first move, and I'm just wondering if any of you out there can help or suggest moving tips. Anything I should be aware of? Any good ideas you've had during your past moves? I've moved before but obviously, this is a bit different.

I belong to another website and tried to post it there but, apparantely out of the 500+ members, none of them have ever been posted before and offered no tips on moving with the DND! *laughs*

Your help would be greatly apprciated!!!!!  Many thanks in advance!

swahili


----------



## paracowboy (17 May 2006)

best advice I can offer is to read and understand *everything* you are entitled to. Take full advantage. Inspect everything. Supervise everything.

It's not that the CF will deliberately screw you over, but things slip through.


----------



## Springroll (17 May 2006)

How far are you moving?

If it is quite a distance, make sure to plan your accomodations ahead of time. Makes it alot easier to already know where you will be resting your head that night.


----------



## TCBF (17 May 2006)

The guys who pack and unpack are/were often sub-contracted by the moving company.  The driver often hired them from bars, and a lot of ex-cons were used.  This was mostly in the 'bad old days' when the Base cell was in bed with the contractors, and companies that actually riled the guvmint enough to get delisted folded and a 'new' company - with a clean record - reappeared: same people, same building, same phone number.

Things are a bit better now, but read the contract carefully!  everything is to protect the contractor and the guvmint - you come fourth.

Tom


----------



## patt (17 May 2006)

one thing i always did while moving was make sure they pack it properly! 

one time they broke a big class door we had because nub didnt secure both ends of the box.


----------



## swahili (17 May 2006)

Hey, thanks guys! Wow, I'm impressed at the quick response, you guys are really, really, really... fast 

Move isn't that far away, about three hours.  It's my first move, his third (or fourth?) and - he's not exactly *detailed oriented* on his past moves I'm figuring, so I'm not sure he knows (or wants to know, I guess is more like it!! *laughs*) what he is/isn't entitled to.

Any tips are great! Even if they seem off the wall, it'd be great. I know this thread could become a resource for others out there!

Thanks!
swahili


----------



## paracowboy (17 May 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> How far are you moving?
> 
> If it is quite a distance, make sure to plan your accomodations ahead of time. Makes it alot easier to already know where you will be resting your head that night.


that is a good call! I suggest the Comfort/Clarion/something-else-with-a-"C" chain. Especially if you have pets.

If you handle your money right on the move, you can have enough left over to buy new appliances. Niner got herself a new fridge and stove. paracowboy got nuthin'! NUTHIN'!


----------



## TCBF (17 May 2006)

"paracowboy got nuthin'! NUTHIN'!"

- "What's cookin on the threat board? ... Nuthin?  Nuthin at ALL?"

Sorry, wrong thread.



Tom


----------



## garb811 (18 May 2006)

If you have kids, send them to a sitter/friend/relative.  You can’t keep track of the move if you’re trying to keep track of your kids.  Same goes for dogs/cats.

Just before the day of the move, take your digital camera and go through the house taking pictures.  Art, furniture, electronics, CDs/DVDs, dishes...well, pretty much everything.  This documents what you had and the condition it was in better than your inventory as you can present the insurance adjuster with a picture of what your crystal set looked like before it became a children’s puzzle.  Burn it to CD and if you can, leave a copy with a friend/relative in case the worst happens.

Ref the advice to supervise them.  Don't just do a "general" supervision of being in the house and/or general area of the room they are working in.  Be right with them when they are detailing the "pre-existing damage" on your stuff as they do the pack and load.  For furniture it is the SOP for them to indicate it is "scratched, gouged and dented" no matter what the actual condition is.  I had them do that with a piece of furniture that had been delivered less than a week before the move which was absolutely pristine.  Don't be afraid to challenge them about it and photograph the item (again) with an overview of the item and a detail shot of the damage you agree with.  2 weeks and 2500 km later it's kind of hard to argue that the 20 inch scratch right across the top of your maple dining room table isn't the minor "scratch" on the table leg they documented and you agreed to when they picked your stuff up.  If you don't follow the guy around the house he will simply present you with the inventory and damage sheets he compiled at the end of the day when all your stuff is packed and on the truck (which may have already left), much too late to challenge anything.

When they do the unpack, check everything in detail.  Check stuff coming off the truck as the general condition will let you know if you need to have the item set aside for a better look once the unpack is winding down.  If they try to rush you by ramming 10 guys into the house working in different rooms, find a level you are comfortable with and make them stick to that.  Your time is their money and if they can unload your house in 4 hours vice 10, that’s money in the company’s pocket.  Note immediately any losses or damage and take photographs.  If a box is damaged when it comes off the truck, take photographs of the box before it is opened and whatever is found to be damaged inside. When you’ve had a nights sleep and a chance to review the day’s events, take another look at your stuff when you will have more time and fewer distractions.  Should you find anything you didn’t note on the day of the unpack, immediately contact the moving company and follow it up ASAP with a fax/letter/email.


----------



## shadow (18 May 2006)

Also... keep an eye on IRP.  Read the books you are given thoroughly so you know what you are entitled to.  At the end of the move they won't go through the checklist and say "do you need to claim this?  how about this?"
You have to provide them the receipts for anything you're entitled to and if you forget one, they won't remind you.
Also keep track of all money that is being transferred from IRP by monitoring your financial worksheet online.  IRP was late getting funds to the lawyer on my move, and I had to pay $3000 out-of-pocket.  When I went 2 weeks later after the lawyer had told me 2 weeks in a row that they haven't received the funds yet, IRP told me they sent them on my closing date.  I started to get angry with my lawyer and after investigating, they found the exact amount that was owed to me in a deposit from IRP that had NO file #, name or reference.  IRP just transferred $3000 to the lawyer without any information on which client/move/soldier that money was for.
If the IRP Rep doesn't have time to see you when you have time to go in, insist to see another rep.  Mine told me she couldn't squeeze me in to plan the dates to move my F&E until 20 days AFTER my COS date.  I had to lay down the law, it was scary.  Remember IRP is not a military organization, they are Royal Lepage people with knowledge of the military system.  This means that if you are not getting satisfactory service, say something.  Don't settle for mediocre help.  Every IRP rep has a supervisor.  If all else fails, complain through your CoC.
Hope this helps
Shadow


----------



## Cansky (18 May 2006)

Excellent advice so far.  I only have 2 pieces to add.

1.  If you are flying ensure they don't fly you Air Jazz or another discount airline.  If you must fly with these discount airlines and especially if you have children ensure you bring food as they no longer provide meals.  We found out the hard way after we even told them we need meals provided.  One of my kids was just released from hospital when we had to move and the last thing we though of was food on the plane.

2.  The other thing we did was rent a furnished suite at our destination.  We moved to Fredericton and didn't want to live in a hotel.  So for the same cost per night we got a 2 week rental on a furnished 2 bedroom apartment (kitchenette included).  It made the wait for our furniture alot easier and much more comfortable.  Unfortunately its usually a weekly rate but something to research as restaurant with kids in tow get very tiresome quickly.


----------



## swahili (18 May 2006)

Thanks guys, that's *exactly* the kind of stuff I'm looking for! 

Some of the other stuff I've heard (though I can't remember it all, I'm not exactly known for my great memory! *laughs) is that some people have marked boxes as they've been packed (with an ID of some kind, like, "kitchen" or "bedroom 1,2 or 3"... and that they found when they moved to the new place, they put signs up to help direct the flow of boxes, etc.

I know personally I think we'll unpack our own stuff. When hubby first moved here on his own, he preferred it knowing where everything was and could determine (on his own time) where to put things, or if they should go into storage, without being hurried by the mover. 

One other question I have, is how long in advance does the wife (or husband, it can go the other way too!) have to fill out EI forms in order to get approved for that when leaving their place of employment? Has anyone had trouble getting that?

We don't have kids (yet) but - all of that info is great. It'd be great if this could become a sticky! It might seem like 'common sense' planning a move but - I know this is a bit different when dealing with the military.

Thanks guys!

swahili


----------



## TMM (18 May 2006)

swahili said:
			
		

> One other question I have, is how long in advance does the wife (or husband, it can go the other way too!) have to fill out EI forms in order to get approved for that when leaving their place of employment? Has anyone had trouble getting that?



You can't do it in advance. You can't file for EI until you get your ROE, and you do not get your ROE(Record of Employment as opposed to Rules of Engagement!) until you leave your job. Everyone has to sit a 2 week waiting period before benefits can start, and any unused vacation days will increase that time. The processing time can be anywhere from 2 weeks up. You likely won't see a penny of EI until minimum 3-4 weeks.  Remember that vacation pay and unused sick days are included as employment income so you might have to wait even longer.

As for the actual move, think long and hard about whether or not you really, really need *ALL* the things you currently have, and if it is worth the time and effort to pack up a lot of little items. We're going to be moving hopefully by the end of this year and have already started packing up loads of stuff for Goodwill. Books that haven't been read for 10 years, turkey platters that get used once a year, little kitchen gadgets - all that stuff is heading out the door because it isn't worth carting around and can easily and inexpensively be replaced. And if you can, find out in advance if your new digs will have appliances - again no sense in moving something that you'll already have at the other end.


----------



## xrme (18 May 2006)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Just before the day of the move, take your digital camera and go through the house taking pictures.  Art, furniture, electronics, CDs/DVDs, dishes...well, pretty much everything.  This documents what you had and the condition it was in better than your inventory as you can present the insurance adjuster with a picture of what your crystal set looked like before it became a children’s puzzle.  Burn it to CD and if you can, leave a copy with a friend/relative in case the worst happens.



This is great advice, even without a move looming. Pictures, and video are great things to update every 6 months or so, or whenever you add something to your possessions. In case of fire, or theft, video and pictures are a great way to remember things that were. Remember to store the tape/cd/dvd/mem-stick off site, so your proof doesn't go missing too.

Forgive me for straying from the topic for a moment.  

As for the move...just relax.


----------



## paracowboy (18 May 2006)

swahili said:
			
		

> It'd be great if this could become a sticky! It might seem like 'common sense' planning a move but - I know this is a bit different when dealing with the military.


 *FIIIINE!* All I do around here is *WORK!* WORKWORKWORK!


----------



## shadow (18 May 2006)

swahili said:
			
		

> I know personally I think we'll unpack our own stuff. When hubby first moved here on his own, he preferred it knowing where everything was and could determine (on his own time) where to put things, or if they should go into storage, without being hurried by the mover.



I wouldn't advise unpacking on your own.  If you opt out of having an unpacker come, then you waive all claims on any damaged items inside the box.
What I did was made them unpack anything with breakables/valuables in it, and left the rest to do on my own time (A partial unpack).  They unpacked the kitchen, living room, bedroom, bathroom and office, and by the end of that same day, all rooms were completely organized and happy except for the office.


----------



## swahili (20 May 2006)

Thanks guys - we finally got the *official* posting message though hubby is still overseas. I guess we can't do anything with Royal Lepage until he returns, right? When we get the package of something-or-other?? 

I guess the next three weeks (when he finally returns!!) I can spend going through stuff and perhaps having a nice, large garage sale!! (Maybe can make some $$$?)

Do you guys donate a lot of stuff during your moves? I remember last time having a hard time getting Salvation Army & resuse centres to take any of our stuff... It was really bizarre, it's like they only want new stuff (er, yea, right!!!), despite the fact our older stuff was still in great condition and worked! 

I've had people write me to say that they make sure they wash and pack all of their linens and put it into one box (along with a phone, and other essentials) and either bring that with them personally or make sure it's a highly visible box. 

Someone also sent this link from movinghints.com

Two Months before your move

Start to clean out things you won't bring. Plan a yard sale to sell it. It's not free to ship, so if you don't need it, get rid of it! Clothes, old school projects, and strange gifts from ex's all fall into this category. 
Start shopping around for a mover (check out our page on "how to pick a mover"). Decide if you want to pack yourself or have professions pack for you (often wise if you want to guarantee that insurance will cover breakage). Generally, two months is plenty of time though if you planning on moving in the summer months, you might want to start looking 10 weeks in advance to be safe. 
Insurance. While shopping for a mover, check out insurance and call your homeowner's insurance agent to see if you are already covered. 
Start talking to young children the impending move. Moves to new locations can be traumatic for young children. Preparing them in advance gives the child plenty of time to prepare for the move. 
One Month before your move

Start Packing. As early as one month before, you can buy boxes, packing supplies (markers, etc.) and tape. Pack rarely used china or off-season clothes (if they still fit!). When packing, keep in mind that it's most important to fill boxes to capacity. Under-filled boxes can get crushed and over-filled boxes may fall apart. Pick the right size box for the job--boxes should be between 25-35 lbs each. 
Save all your bills. Remember to save your last bills--they have crucial information like account numbers and customer service telephone numbers that will help you change your utilities, credit cards, magazine subscriptions, etc. 
Change magazine subscriptions to new address. In the last few hectic weeks, you probably won't have time to read them anyway! 
Get a copy of medical records. We've just heard too many horror stories of people losing medical records because they don't see a physician or dentist for a while, etc. Get a copy of your medical records and transfer them to a new physician in your new location. 
Two Weeks before your move

Cancel your local newspaper. Or change the address if you get a major national paper delivered to your house. 
Notify all financial accounts of your move. Banks, credit cards, brokerages (401k, personal stocks/mutual funds, other investments, etc.) all need to know your new address. Make a list and call/write them all! 
Three Days Before your move

Disconnect major appliances. Refrigerator, washer and dryer, etc. should all be disconnected, defrosted, and dried out. 
Finish packing! 
Valuables. There are a small number of things that you'll probably want to carry with you or in a personal suitcase. Passport, jewelry, cash, house deeds and other important documents should be set aside and stored in a safe place. 
First Night. For each member of your household, you'll want to pack a few nights' worth of clothes, bedding, toiletries, etc. And dishware for meals. Remember that it will take you some time to UNPACK on the other end!


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2006)

Most of the hints in moving hints sound great BUT with a militray move:
1.An inspector comes in to ensure that ALL of your electronics work, so leave them all plugged in. I have seen it where the inspector arrives too late and the stuff is on the truck...ooops, too bad, take it off!
2. It's a good idea to get rid of your old junk, if you don't need it "here" you won't need it "there". 
3. Make sure you've emptied your garbage in the house, some of these dumb idiots will pack your garbage pails/ diaper pails complete.  Not a nice smell at the other end.
4. Keep all reciepts from the road move; meals, hotels, gas.  IRP can figure it out at the other end.  On my last move, I took the 90% advance, put it on my credit card.  That way there was one bill with all the reciepts to prove it.  Keep your "setting up" bills/reciepts too, they are reimbursable.  IRP has it that NO MONEY should come out of members pocket, and you get to put some in it.
5. Taking pictures is a DARN good idea, my new fridge was "dented-dinged-minor scratches" when I left.  IT arrived in worse shape.  You have absolutely no recourse if that happens.  The more precautions you take to CYA (cover your "butt) the better off YOU are.
6. Have the movers do a complete unpack!  If it takes two days, so be it.  If they're rushed and want to get out of there, Call Traffic.  You have the right to a full unpack, setting up beds etc.  Use it, because if it's broken when YOU unpack it, you have no legs to stand on.  My brother just moved down east and the movers broke alot of his antigues and scratched his 52' tv (boy was he pissed!) He had a partial unpack...too sad brother, you aren't covered!
7. They will not pack your perishables from the fridge, cleaning supplies or HazMat, so give it all away to your friends and neighbours.  It's an ongoing "move tradition", pass it on. ;D
That's about all I have for now, I've only done one move thru IRP, and still learning.  Just remember   CYA


----------



## shadow (21 May 2006)

Good points.  Just a note though.  You can still claim with a partial unpack.  Any box that the unpackers open is claimable.  If you open a box, then you can't claim.  Anything that went on the truck not in a box, and came off the truck damaged is claimable.  If they told your brother that he's not covered on items that were unpacked by a packer or that came directly off the truck (not in a box) then I would advise your brother to go back with the move agreement and sort them out.
Shadow


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2006)

Alot of his stuff was packed and damaged, claimable.  Some items were seperate on the truck, busted, claimable, but irreplaceable.  It's all claimable, its the piss-off factor that gets to you.  On my last move, they threw out (with the garbage) an irreplaceable crystal Desert Storm momento valued at $500.  The nits at the insurance company said to go buy a new one and claim it, how can you claim a once in a lifetime, never to see again item?  Dolts.


----------



## jesses_girl (26 May 2006)

i was generally planning on packing all the boxes and just having the movers "move" stuff (lift/carry/all the stuff i don't wanna do)
i like the idea of know exactly what is in each box and not having other people go through our stuff...does that make me a snob?? lol


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2006)

If you pack it yourself, it will not be insured by the Move.


----------



## Cybelle24 (26 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you pack it yourself, it will not be insured by the Move.



Personally I'm moving to Greenwood N.S. in July and I was told by my mover that if I want I can pack a couple of things myself in advance and they will still be insured. However, he prefers that I pack only small items and not stuff like the kitchen table or a sofa. So I guess the things you're allowed or not allowed to do are not always the same depending on who you're mover is.


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 May 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> You can't do it in advance. You can't file for EI until you get your ROE, and you do not get your ROE(Record of Employment as opposed to Rules of Engagement!) until you leave your job. Everyone has to sit a 2 week waiting period before benefits can start, and any unused vacation days will increase that time. The processing time can be anywhere from 2 weeks up. You likely won't see a penny of EI until minimum 3-4 weeks.  Remember that vacation pay and unused sick days are included as employment income so you might have to wait even longer.



This is incorrect.  You can fill out your EI claim the day after you leave your job without your ROE.  Once you recieve your ROE you will than take it into your local office.  By starting the claim right away it will ensure that you will get your entitlement faster.  Trust me...I just went through all of this in November 2005.


----------



## TCBF (1 Jun 2006)

"...and I was told by my mover that if I want I can pack a couple of things myself in advance and they will still be insured...."

- It doesn't matter what the mover says, it matters what is written in the contract.  The insurance company that settles these claims are Nazis, and they will stonewall you to death.  The moving company can tell you anything they want to shut you up and get you to go away - but it means NOTHING unless it's in the agreement.


----------

